# 1935 Schwinn aerocycle (ebay)



## nathanAGNEW (Oct 23, 2011)

I see this REALLY nice aerocycle on ebay.
I was just wondering if anybody knew who did the work on it.
I just wanted to give them praise on their great craftsmanship!

That thing is down right GORGEOUS!
If I had that kind of money laying around, I would buy it in a heart beat!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/1935-Schwin...tu=UCC&otn=15&ps=63&clkid=3691253920603996712


----------



## slick (Oct 23, 2011)

Don't qoute me but I beleive this bike is the same one that was for sale in washington awhile back? It looks very sismilar because the seatpost clamp area is missing and has been chopped down? That bike was unrestored. I'm just assuming someone bought it and had it restored to resell? It is a drop dead gorgeous bike and I wish I had the money also to buy it. That is the last bike on my collection list!


----------



## Talewinds (Oct 23, 2011)

The Aerocycle lands at #5 on my top ten list, but I've only acquired 3 out of ten so far.... I've got quite a ways to go.

But when it comes to my number one bicycle to discover in a barn, the Aerocycle is it!

Beautiful bike.


----------



## KenM (Oct 23, 2011)

*Here is your barn find!*



Talewinds said:


> The Aerocycle lands at #5 on my top ten list, but I've only acquired 3 out of ten so far.... I've got quite a ways to go.
> 
> But when it comes to my number one bicycle to discover in a barn, the Aerocycle is it!
> 
> Beautiful bike.




This was posted previously on the CABE.....http://www.auctionsamerica.com/events/all-lots.cfm?SaleCode=LH11&Category=Bicycles

They even have a 1938 Elgin Bluebird for sale.

cheers


----------



## Talewinds (Oct 23, 2011)

No no, the barn where I'M the only one who finds it, not everybody in the northern hemisphere, as is the case of the now-famous Hartung auction


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Oct 23, 2011)

I bought the carcass of an Aerocycle after  an auction and didn't figure out what it was until a few days later...


----------



## slick (Oct 23, 2011)

As for the Hartung Aerocycle i'd just put new tires and swap out the rear rack for the correct one and ride it till the wheells fall off. Anybody want to let me borrow their 401k to get it? LOL!!!!


----------



## fatbike (Oct 24, 2011)

*Small frame with the shorter seat post mass at the top.*

I use to have a frame-set just like it that dated 35. The forks, fenders ect. Had it for years. I was told it was an Aerocycle frame set when I purchased it. I was suspicious. It never made sense to me that it was an Aerocycle because it seemed different with the seat post shorter then other Aerocycle's and the seat post cinched up at the frame just like the one on the auction, not post/clamp. The area looked to be original and not cut down. But everything else looked right for an Aerocycle. I moved it before I was educated enough to know what it really was. I finally dated it after it was out of my hands from old photos I had a couple years later. Now I know better. Dang it! So I bet this auctioned bike frame is the real deal.


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 24, 2011)

*Sweet ride....*

He states that it came out of Illinois. This bike looks like a winner. Almost too nice to ride.


----------

